# Problem with 1080p input from GoPro Hero 8



## Changgo (Sep 4, 2020)

I have updated my GoPro Hero 8 to the latest firmware, which supports webcam mode. I can add the GoPro as a source, but when I try to bring it in at its max resolution (using either the 'High' preset or manually selecting the output resolution of the camera) the feed does not come through properly. It is unusable; almost entirely green lines - see attached. This happens when using the GoPro in 1080p output or 720p. Interestingly, if the GoPro is set to output 1080p then the 720 preset works fine. But, if the GoPro is set to output 720p, and I try to use that full resolution, I get the green line mess.

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## ace4xtreme (Sep 6, 2020)

I have also updated my gopro to try webcam mode. First, I assume you downloaded the gopro software. Next, make sure the usb bus you are using identifies the gopro as using the usb 3.0 primarily. Example, you are using a usb hub with multiple devices, try plugging in the gopro first and activating before connecting anything else. In my case, I have a macbook book pro with two thunderbolt 3 plugs on each side, I have to be sure that the gopro is transmitting as a usb 3.0 device. You can use system information to see whats using what. Elgato support has a really good article explaining that part [https://help.elgato.com/hc/en-us/ar...-on-one-Computer-Two-USB-3-0-Root-Hubs-Needed]. But I've tested using it as a webcam and the quality is still a little grainy IMO. I went back to using my Elgato Cam Link 4k and the picture quality is a lot better (for streaming and recording of gaming). But if you are using it as a webcam only and quality is priority, webcam mode worked pretty well for me.


----------



## michelle242 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hallo, I have registered just to let you know that I’m having the exact same problem. And I have connected only the camera to my MacBook Pro. Nothing else.


----------



## karmnucc (Apr 4, 2021)

HI. I'm having the same problem with GoPro Black 8 with USB and  the GoPro APP  ( I believe is the same for GoPro 9)...Moreover, when I set 1080p,  it appears the FaceTime image corrupted ..very bad..I'm afraid the USB driver doesn't works fine . Do you believe the problem will persist  using a GoPro Media frame which allow the HDMI connection (using ATEM mini..)?


----------



## javi.blaskovich (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm having the same issue connecting my new GoPro 9 via an USB-C cable to my MacBook, I'm using: GoPro WebCam v1.2.373 on a MacBook pro i7 with  macOS Catalina v10.15.7, OBS studio 27.0.1 (64bit), I also installed the EpocCam drivers to use my iPhone as input too. I can't observe the same issue with other softwares.

When adding a video capture of the GoPro, I select use Preset and 1080p resolution and I get the same green glitchy screen as other users reported, I use the auto config Wizard for Recording only (not streaming). My Canvas and Output size is 1080p.

Any solution to this? I really need my Gopro working on 1080p.


----------



## javi.blaskovich (Sep 3, 2021)

UPDATE: 

I ran same OBS version on a macOS BIG Sur 11.5.2 on a MacBook Air, and it works without the glitching green screen on 1080p

Unfortunately I cant update my OS on MacBook Pro to Big Sur to try out the OS. Anyone else able to test this?


----------

